
Bad Things About Uber and Lyft - luu
https://usa.streetsblog.org/2019/02/04/all-the-bad-things-about-uber-and-lyft-in-one-simple-list/
======
deepsun
> They increase driving — a lot

Imagine, if there were no planes -- we wouldn't be waiting in airports for
hours, crammed into the tiny seats; there would not be any air catastrophes,
and the air would be cleaner.

